# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Korting] Ανεξάρτητη κεραμική εστία KORTING TYPE: SVK66CS MODEL:KETC610AXC. ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΒΕΙ

## midas7

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.

Έχω την ίδια εστία με το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα που περιγράφεται στο θέμα http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68755
Η εστία άναβε αλλά τα μάτια όταν έφταναν στην θερμοκρασία δεν έκλειναν μετά.

Στο Link ο φίλος, μας περιέγραψε ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν στα ρελεδάκια τα οποία και άλλαξε με πολύ μικρό κόστος και οι εστίες δούλεψαν κανονικά.
Το original ρελέ που είχε η πλακέτα είναι το
20151104_153729.jpg

Το άλλαξα με το ρελέ
20151104_153748.jpg

Η πλακέτα έχει διακόπτες touch.

Το πρόβλημα που έχω τώρα μετά την αλλαγή είναι ότι ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΒΕΙ πλέον.
Δεν έχω καμιά ένδειξη. Ο διακόπτης ΟΝ-OFF δεν ανταποκρίνεται ούτε και κανένας άλλος διακόπτης.
Κανένα LED ή αριθμητικό δεν ανάβει. 
Τα 220V φτάνουν στην πλακέτα. Το έλεγξα.

Καμιά ιδέα. Υπάρχει καμιά ασφάλεια που δεν μπορώ να δω εγώ στην πλακέτα.
Μήπως με κάποιο τρόπο κλέιδωσε και πρέπει να ξεκλειδώσει με συνδυασμό πλήκτρων.

Παρακαλώ πολύ όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι γι' αυτό ας μπει στον κόπο να μου απαντήσει

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## billv50s

εβαλες δηλαδη 24V αντι για 12V που ειχε αρχικα?
χωρις να ειμαι ειδικος λογικα αυτο θα φταιει

υγ. και μενα μου χαλασε το μεγαλο ματι και θα αλλαξω το ρελε του μιας και η αντισταση του ειναι οκ

----------


## diony

Τα ρελέ με μία αναζήτηση βάσει κωδικού δείχνουν να είναι συμβατά

Κάνε ένα οπτικό έλεγχο μήπως κάτι δεν κούμπωσες καλά , για ράγισμα στην πλακέτα κ.λ.π. , διότι έπρεπε να έχεις ενδείξεις νομίζω ,διότι τα ρελέ είναι για την τροφοδοσία των εστιών , αλλά τα display θα έπρεπε να λειτουργούνε

----------


## midas7

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Τα ρελέ είναι όντως συμβατά. Είναι 12V το επιβεβαίωσα. Κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει. Η πλακέτα δεν δείχνει κανένα πρόβλημα (την έψαξα με μεγενθυτικό φακό). Ρεύμα φτάνει στην γέφυρα, δεν φτάνει όμως στους touch διακόπτες (στον on-off δηλαδή).
Άλλαξα και το ολοκληρωμένο TNY267PN χωρις να αλλάξει κάτι.
Αν έχετε κάποια άλλη ιδέα μου είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.
Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## diony

> Κανένα LED ή αριθμητικό δεν ανάβει. 
> Τα 220V φτάνουν στην πλακέτα. Το έλεγξα.
> 
> Καμιά ιδέα. Υπάρχει καμιά ασφάλεια που δεν μπορώ να δω εγώ στην πλακέτα.
> Μήπως με κάποιο τρόπο κλέιδωσε και πρέπει να ξεκλειδώσει με συνδυασμό πλήκτρων.


Λογικά αν κλειδώσει θα πρέπει να σου βγάζει οπτική ένδειξη κλειδώματος

Αν βάλεις κοντινές καθαρές φωτογραφίες , υπάρχει κάποια πιθανότητα να σε βοηθήσει κάποιος ηλεκτρονικός από εδώ μέσα

----------


## midas7

Η πλακετα από κάτω.jpgΗ πλακέτα από πάνω.jpg
Έτσι είναι η πλακέτα.
Αν θέλετε περισσότερη λεπτομέρεια σε κάποιο σημείο πέστε μου.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## diony

Νομίζω πως θα είναι πιο φρόνιμο , αφού ξέρεις σε ποια σημεία πηγαίνουν τα 230 βολτ , να βάλεις σημάδι στα καλώδια , να αποσυνδέσεις την πλακέτα από την τράπεζα και να προσπαθήσεις να ολοκληρώσεις την επισκευή εκτός κουζίνας , σε κάποιο πάγκο μονωμένο με την άνεσή σου   (αφού μονώσεις την παροχή φυσικά)


edit
Περίμενε και απάντηση από τους πιο ειδικούς στο θέμα (εννοώ ηλεκτρονικούς)

----------


## JOUN

Ρε παιδια αφου το παλιο  ειναι 12V και το καινουριο 24 τι το ψαχνετε;

----------


## diony

Στο #3 και #4 το εξηγούμε

----------


## JOUN

Σωστα....

----------


## midas7

Αγαπητοί φίλοι ηλεκτρονικοί που πιθανόν συμμετέχετε στο site.

Αν έχετε την καλοσύνη και την πείρα σε τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα, 
παρακαλώ για μια απάντησή σας ή έστω μια νέα ιδέα στο συγκεκριμμένο πρόβλημα.

Επειδή έχω μείνει καιρό χωρίς εστίες κουζίνας δεν έχω τον χρόνο να περιμένω πολύ ακόμη, 
πρέπει να βρώ μια λύση (να δώσω δηλαδή 106 ευρώ να πάρω άλλη πλακέτα).

Αν μπορείτε στις επόμενες μέρες να με βοηθήσετε - προσανατολίσετε κάπως, κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή.

Αλλιώς ευχαριστώ πολύ τα παιδιά που προσπάθησαν και συμμετείχαν στο θέμα και σας εύχομαι καλές γιορτές.

----------


## klik

Η αναζήτηση βλάβης στα ηλεκτρονικά δεν γίνεται πάντα εξ αποστάσεως...
Όπως είδες ένα μικρό πρόβλημα προσπάθησες να το φτιάξεις με οδηγίες από το ιντερνετ και τώρα έχεις και νεα βλάβη.
Αυτό από μόνο του είναι αποθαρρυντικό για να σε βοηθήσει κάποιος.
Χρειάζονται μετρήσεις για τη συνέχεια και δοκιμές (στον πάγκο).
Βρες κανένα μαγαζί να δώσεις την πλακέτα να τη δούνε.

----------

maik65 (08-12-15)

----------


## FILMAN

Και το παλιό και το καινούριο ρελέ είναι 12V. Και βέβαια δεν είναι λογικό με μια απλή αλλαγή του ρελέ η πλακέτα να μην ανάβει καν. Θέλει κοίταγμα το τροφοδοτικό της.

----------


## maik65

> Και το παλιό και το καινούριο ρελέ είναι 12V. Και βέβαια δεν είναι λογικό με μια απλή αλλαγή του ρελέ η πλακέτα να μην ανάβει καν. Θέλει κοίταγμα το τροφοδοτικό της.


Φίλιππε, καλησπέρα. Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω λίγο μαζί σου...
1. Μπορεί ,λέω μπορεί, κάτι να ξέφυγε του φίλου μας του Μιχάλη με την συνδεσμολογία.
2. Παίζει και να είναι και αυτά που έχω αναφέρει στο διπλανό θέμα.

----------


## FILMAN

Εννοείται με την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν έχει συνδέσει τα καλώδια σε λάθος θέσεις!

----------


## midas7

Φίλε *@klik* έχεις δίκιο, διάγνωση εξ' αποστάσεως είναι δύσκολη έως αδύνατη.
Έψαξα να βρώ ηλεκτρονικό που να θέλει να την φτιάξει με ένα λογικό κόστος αφού καινούρια έχει 106 ευρώ αλλά δεν βρήκα κάποιον πρόθυμο ή εγώ δεν ξέρω που να απευθυνθώ.

Για τους υπόλοιπους, την πλακέτα δεν την πείραξα καθόλου, ούτε καν την αποσύνδεσα από τα βύσματα, άσε που την  φωτογράφισα αρκετές φορές ώστε αν χρειαζόταν να την βγάλω τελείως να ξέρω που πάει το κάθε ένα καλώδιο. Την περιέστρεψα μόνο για να ξεκολλήσω και κολήσω τα νέα ρελέ, έβαλα προστατευτικό ξύλο από κάτω για να μην γδαρεί σε κάποια σημεία που η λαμαρίνα είχε οξείες ακμές, κολλητήρι δουλεύω χρόνια και πιάνουν τα χέρια μου να ξεκολλήσω και να να κολλήσω τα ρελέ (εξάλλου οι κολλήσεις τους είναι μεγάλες και ευκρινείς και εύκολα βγήκαν τα παλιά και μπήκαν τα νέα). Στην πλακέτα δεν πείραξα τίποτα άλλο. Ξανάβαλα και τα παλιά ρελέ με τα οποία άναβε συνέχεια πριν, αλλά παραμένει για μένα μυστήριο γιατί δεν ανάβει πλέον.
Το θέμα εδώ το ανέβασα μήπως κάποιος που έχει αντιμετωπίσει το ίδιο πρόβλημα και μου δώσει μια ιδέα ή αν βρω κάποιον ηλεκτρονικό να του την πάω να την δει με λογικό κόστος ελέγχου-επισκευής.

----------


## dant3

Τη δικια μου τη πηγα χθες σε εναν στη πατησιων.
Μολις δω τι χρεωνει και εαν εγινε δουλεια θα σε ειδοποιησω με τα στοιχεια του.

----------


## herc

> Τη δικια μου τη πηγα χθες σε εναν στη πατησιων.
> Μολις δω τι χρεωνει και εαν εγινε δουλεια θα σε ειδοποιησω με τα στοιχεια του.


Τελικά τι κατάληξη είχε η απόπειρα; Έκανες δουλειά;

----------


## maik65

> Τελικά τι κατάληξη είχε η απόπειρα; Έκανες δουλειά;


Το έχει γράψει στο διπλανό θέμα ο Γιώργος ,άπλα πήρε καινούρια  πλακέτα.

----------


## theodos

Γειά σε όλους. Αν και είναι παλιά η συζήτηση Θέλω να καταθέσω τη δική μου εμπειρία μήπως ενδιαφέρει κάποιον. Κεραμική εστία παίρνει 220vac δεν ανάβει τίποτα. Βρήκα βραχυκυκλωμένα E-B στο τρανζίστορ ακριβώς πάνω από το διακόπτη on off με ένδειξη FJ που είναι το BFN26 NPN HIGH VOLTAGE 300V. Αλλάχτηκε και όλα δουλεύουν κανονικά. Υπόψιν η πλακέτα βγάζει error χωρίς το γυαλί από πάνω.

----------

nyannaco (23-02-18), tipos (23-02-18)

----------


## nyannaco

Σωστός ο Θεοδόσης, αυτό είναι το πνεύμα!
Οχι σαν κάτι άλλους...

----------

